#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 狼主日牙  報到

## 狼主.日牙

大家好

短暫的自我介紹一下

我是日牙

是在吉爾尼亞斯防止狼人詛咒擴散之前被放逐出來的狼人

由於是第一批最原始的詛咒  所以沒辦法恢復人類面貌

放逐之後在提里斯法的一次被天譴軍的攻擊中受到了逐日者王朝的血精靈幫助

事件後與同伴們誓死效忠逐日者王朝

因此改名日牙  表達著與逐日者們追隨太陽的理念

因為同伴們推選我為首領  所以被賜予著"狼主"的稱號


還請多多指教

----------


## 上官犬良

坐坐坐
當自己家 啊
別客氣

來來來 咱給你泡壺茶先

這兒 有張坐墊
是大伙兒指定給你的

你在這歇著 啊

咱有好多事可以說吶

----------


## 狼主.日牙

> 坐坐坐
> 當自己家 啊
> 別客氣
> 
> 來來來 咱給你泡壺茶先
> 
> 這兒 有張坐墊
> 是大伙兒指定給你的
> 
> ...


先謝茶了

原來還有專屬坐墊  真是有點受寵若驚呢

我很喜歡聽別人說故事

尤其身為首領更該了解其他族群的歷史

----------


## 狼王白牙

(把坐墊抽走) 同學，雖然角落那邊隨時有折凳可供取用

不過您違反了 ：

1. 未經許可盜用/抄襲會員作品或頭像。
2. 轉貼/抄襲/盜用/竄改 本論壇會員之作品，有證據顯示與會員帳號有關者。

"吐舌呆狼" 是 J.C. 的作品，雖然看起來很好改，但甫註冊就違反重大違規....
得終止帳號使用。

此外，還由某一會員申請多帳號，也是會被停權的理由
雖屬調查階段但也請注意

----------


## 上官犬良

不早說
檢舉鈴在那按下去是不會嗎

不然這樣啦
狼主桑
就由我來幫您畫張新頭象如何?
特徵就照著你改的那樣來囉

----------


## 幻貓

要不要讓他用私訊跟管理群表達歉意呢？

印象中之前班服盜圖事件的主角，僅被要求以私訊說明原因而已
但是今天一樣的罪，用了不同的懲處，在下覺得怪怪的....

班服那件事，犯者在樂園已生活一段時間，按理應對樂園生態、規則有所認識
今天頭圖一案，犯者卻是完全的初心者

一點淺見

補充：若此一帳號乃是*樂園老獸旗下的另一帳號*，煩請白牙告知，在下會收回這段話的〈畢竟在下無權也無力查出他人IP〉 

在下是不是應該去玩撲浪呢.......？驚覺自己未查明真相前卻濫用同理心的感受真差......

----------


## ddffghj100

新手總是會犯錯，犯錯大不了就教他，我相信他願意改的。

第一次就懲處這麼重，大家可能會被嚇一大跳覺得樂園實在好可怕，就嚇的不敢進來了說。

不如讓他有些機會說明，或許知錯之後就不會再犯了呢。

----------


## 痕‧風狼

狼主‧日牙....
剛剛看到最新註冊的會員...看成狼王‧白牙.....
想說狼王怎麼會去新辦依個帳號...
看清楚點.....原來差了2點..就真的只有2個小點..
狼王‧白牙
狼主‧日牙
才剛辦帳號 就娶了個這麼像的名子....(雖然它有說明理由....
不過還是覺得怪怪的.......

----------


## 上官犬良

> 狼主‧日牙....
> 剛剛看到最新註冊的會員...看成狼王‧白牙.....
> 想說狼王怎麼會去新辦依個帳號...
> 看清楚點.....原來差了2點..就真的只有2個小點..
> 狼王‧白牙
> 狼主‧日牙
> 才剛辦帳號 就娶了個這麼像的名子....(雖然它有說明理由....
> 不過還是覺得怪怪的.......


你去看看狼雨的Kiba
就知道到底是誰抄襲誰

----------


## 夜月之狼

幻貓快來玩噗浪呀~XD


我覺得白牙算是菜市場名耶 好像也沒有什麼抄襲不抄襲的

狼雨主角原名也只是叫牙

再說如果這樣就算抄襲的話

那とおぼえ翻譯成狼嚎 狼嚎要怎麼辦O＿o

然後就算按照動漫角色取名 又有什麼關係呢 何來抄襲之說(歪頭


然後 如果這帳號是一人申請多帳號來註冊的話

老實說 覺得 有點無聊(愣

----------


## 狼王白牙

這就要看是:

1. 開玩笑

2. 認真的開玩笑

3. 不是再開玩笑

而定了


有會員質疑抄襲狼雨角色一事
我目前的角色已經由 J.C. 重新設定過，與動畫角色已無關聯
狼之樂園發展也跟年代已久的動畫狼雨漸無關係, 雖創站初始有參考
在此聲明此點

----------


## 上官犬良

所以就是kiba改一改變成比較不像kiba而已
同理可證
把你改一改變成比較不像你不是也可以? 

只許州官放火 不許百姓點燈

----------


## 拂曉神威

感覺這討論串越後面越離題呀，

撞名是很平常的事吧。

這不算抄襲吧，至於角色設定的話，應該是純屬巧合。

更何況狼王都已經有聲明了，沒必要再繼續討論下去吧。


慎點

算了，有人就是喜歡雞蛋裡挑骨頭

----------


## 上官犬良

一整個就是在意淫狼雨

啊,本來有放梗的
算了
這梗我還想慢慢兒玩

----------


## 柴田 雷

如果真的要拘泥的話，
其實也可以說我們抄襲地球的創意w
畢竟地球造出了「狼」這種動物，
我們把他當成自己的身分用，
這樣也算是抄襲之一吧。

龍和奇美拉的種族更不用說，
那些根本是古人想像出來的種類，
如果拿來張做設定就是抄襲古人的構思。

一些圖案等等也是，
像是星星、太陽的圖案，
也是憑著古人的想像力而創造出來的，
我們把他放在自己的圖畫上，
也是抄襲吧w

所以說把一些種族融合在一起或是一些特徵之類的，
也只是改成比較不像而已，不是嗎？

大家都抄來抄去，
一下狂暴一下雙色瞳一下身上出現一堆幾何圖形，
只看大家認為嚴不嚴重、在不在意而已。

以上，純屬意見。

----------


## 阿翔

嗯，這位新會員有錯，這是肯定的，
光是隨意改圖，和意圖與我們狼王搶位子就看出來了。
但說到狼王的「抄襲設定」，我只可以說這是兩回事，
一開始有關聯所以？現在沒有就好嘛？我啊，在設定好獸設後，
不久還發現居然會像尼奧的火焰獵奔耶，So what？
只是像，像而已，根本一點就關系也沒有嘛，
如果真的有什麼問題的話，我上街看到一個比我小的人類像得長我，
我是不是應該要去告他，說他侵犯我樣子的板權？=w=


以下完全沒有修飾過的真心話，可能會看了不舒服




> 如果真的要拘泥的話，
> 其實也可以說我們抄襲地球的創意w
> 畢竟地球造出了「狼」這種動物，
> 我們把他當成自己的身分用，
> 這樣也算是抄襲之一吧。
> 
> 龍和奇美拉的種族更不用說，
> 那些根本是古人想像出來的種類，
> 如果拿來張做設定就是抄襲古人的構思。
> ...


YoYo終於有獸說出來囉~這例子也太棒了啦~
我也真不對，在設定好我的獸設後不久，
居然發現自己像尼奧的火焰獵奔耶，哎喲喲我真是不對啦對不起~~
其實嘛，世界上「狼」「貓」「狗」也是獨特的生物，
各有各的特色，我們樂園抄襲他們真不應該，我們真應該反省啊~
我們的種族都應該要改嘛，就改成沒有人發表過的生物，
還要樂園中每一隻獸都完全不一樣才可以，不應就會被一些獸大大們說抄襲呢~
還有還有，有獸是紅色眼睛、有獸是藍色眼睛，
我們不應該抄襲的，應該要把自己的眼睛顏色也改掉，不許和其他獸一樣，
所以就說要用罕見的顏色，比如說米黃、泥黃、深紅這樣~~

----------


## 上官犬良

說到搶位置
好像有哪位不知道是誰的
跑去別人的論壇還以狼王自居

蛤?誰?
問我幹什麼,去問個官去

----------


## Suntusk

原來如此

今天和埃卓克巡視銀白聯賽場地順便敘舊時聖光已經告訴我在新地方發生了一些小事

看來有些事必須澄清一下

1.我的名子叫 Wolflord Suntusk

Suntusk是我族歸順逐日者王朝後所使用的姓氏

Wolflord是由攝政王 洛索瑪親自賜予我的  代表著我是一族的首領

狼主.日牙則是我自己直接翻譯成中國語之後的結果  

這名字對我來說意義重大  我不會放棄他  


2.有關於頭像的部份

是的  我是直接改用系統預設的

這點在此向原作者  J.C.表達萬分的歉意

本狼下次會更注意這點  不會再犯

希望能獲得原作者  J.C.及管理員白牙的原諒

畢竟此地仍是歸你管轄 



我相信這邊是真正的樂園  而不是另一個充滿無腦盲從殭屍的瘟疫之地

我真的受夠天譴軍了 





> 就由我來幫您畫張新頭象如何?
> 特徵就照著你改的那樣來囉


如果這位狼龍兄願意的話  我先在此向您致上謝意

我稍後會與您聯繫  敘述相關細節

再次感謝

----------


## 上官犬良

頭像 當然OKw
詳細看是私訊還是這裡都OK

----------


## 翔狗

狼主日牙你好~

大家再說啥都跟我沒關係~

但是來打個招呼是禮貌~

----------


## 野

WOW新獸耶
好久沒有迎新了~~
歡迎歡迎噢~~

抱歉啊""這裡有些人好像不太友善
新人犯錯應該要全數包容

不過看你是隻知錯能改的  應該對你讚賞有加才是
希望日牙可以好好的玩耍  小心版龜唷
不然踩到又要被婊了

----------


## tsume

> 內容已嚴重離題 故將版面鎖定處理
> 
> --版主 tsume 7/5/10

----------

